# An Evening With Groucho



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2018)

Frank Ferrante's One Man Show


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2018)

_"Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." - __Groucho Marx_


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2018)

Groucho sings SHOW ME A ROSE


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]_"Well, I thought my razor was dull until I heard his speech..."_ - Groucho Marx[/FONT]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2018)

_*Groucho Marx Roasts Johnny Carson*_




Groucho is the best, even when he's reading his roast jokes out of a notebook.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)

The Sanity Clause - A Night at the Opera


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2018)

My favorite Groucho song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4zRe_wvJw8


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2018)

debodun said:


> My favorite Groucho song:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4zRe_wvJw8



HA, HA!   Funny song, debodun!  Reminds me of the story of how the Indian Rubber man dated the Tattooed lady....and rubbed off some of her best pictures!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2018)

THE ONE THE ONLY GROUCHO


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2018)

The Wonderful Wit of Groucho Marx


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)

Skip E. Lowe interviews Arthur Marx, son of Groucho Marx


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

Mount Marxmore


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2020)

Minnie Marx





"All the brothers confirmed that Minnie Marx had been the head of the family and the driving force in getting the troupe launched, the only person who could keep them in order, and a hard bargainer with theatre managements. As a tribute to her, all the brothers' daughters were given names that began with 'M': Chico with Maxine; Harpo with Minnie; and Groucho with Miriam and Melinda. Gummo and Zeppo had no daughters."

"Minnie Marx did not have an entertainment industry career but had intense ambition for her sons to go on the stage like their uncle. While pushing her eldest son Leonard (Chico Marx) in piano lessons, she found that Julius (Groucho) had a pleasant soprano voice and the ability to remain on key. Julius's early career goal was to become a doctor, but the family's need for income forced him out of school at the age of twelve. By that time, young Julius had become a voracious reader, particularly fond of Horatio Alger. Marx would continue to overcome his lack of formal education by becoming well-read."


----------



## Pepper (Mar 1, 2020)

Anarchy, in a good way.  Love those Marx boys.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2020)

Arthur Marx , at 11, with Groucho Marx, on the set of “Duck Soup” in 1932.Credit..."Life With Groucho"/Simon & Schuster


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

Say the secret woid.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Say the secret woid.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2020)

_"There are few mustaches more iconic than that of Groucho Marx, the witty American film star and comedian.  What some people don't realize, however, is that Groucho's mustache wasn't real, it was all grease paint makeup!  Later in his life he did grow a real one and he wore it until his death in 1977."_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2020)

The Marx Brothers: (l to r)Zeppo, Groucho, Harpo (standing) and Chico, Chicago. The brothers and their family lived in Chicago from 1908 to where they honed their skills before becoming the iconic comedy group we know today.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm  but a child, was not around when the Marx Brothers hit the screen.

Spoke with a preacher old enough to have attended their films.
He remembers the Marx Brother's as bigger than Elvis, 'people didn't know what to think of them!
'We rolled in  the aisles, people had to stagger out to the lobby to regain their composure.'
Remembering this was a staid society, dealing with the Great Depression, they needed something to help them with the struggles of the day.

Their still funny, dated perhaps, but their brand of humor influenced comedy and still does.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Their still funny, dated perhaps, but their brand of humor influenced comedy and still does.


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 2, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Their still funny, dated perhaps, but their brand of humor influenced comedy and still does.



They're ..........


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Groucho quotes:

I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member.

I must say I find television very educational. The minute somebody turns it on, I go to the library and read a book.

There's one way to find out if a man is honest - ask him. If he says, 'Yes,' you know he is a crook.

Whoever named it necking was a poor judge of anatomy.

Alimony is like buying hay for a dead horse.

Anyone that says he can see through woman is missing a lot.

Quote me as saying I was misquoted.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

Now THAT'S art!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2020)

Groucho's Father was Sam Marx.




His father was Simon "Sam" Marx, who changed his name from Marrix, and was called "Frenchie" by his sons throughout his life, because he and his family came from Alsace in France.

_"Minnie met Simon at a dance. They got married in 1885. Simon was was a dancing teacher but later became a tailor, although not a very good one. His hidden talent was cooking, and he often bribed a landlord to wait for the rent with a meal. Minnie died in New York on 14 September 1929. When the Brothers moved to Hollywood, Sam followed them. Sam can been seen in the film "Monkey Business". He sitting on top of a stack of luggage on the pier and waving to the ship. Sam died in Los Angeles on 10 May 1933."





_


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2020)

How a Lost Marx Brothers Musical Found Its Way Back Onstage






Matt Walters, Matt Roper, Noah Diamond, and Seth Shelden are Zeppo, Chico, Groucho, and Harpo in a new revival of the Marx Brothers’ lost musical, “I’ll Say She Is.”Photograph by Mark X. Hopkins. Courtesy Gimme a Thrill Productions


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

The brothers without makeup


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

There is going to be a Marx Brothers movie marathon on Friday, June 5th on the Turner Classic Movies channel. Here it starts at 8 pm, but may differ in your locale. Four classics - "Monkey Business", "Horse Feathers", "Animal Crackers" and "Duck Soup" will be aired.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2020)

How Groucho Marx fell prey to elder abuse  (LINK)

_"In the 1932 Marx Brothers film “Horse Feathers,” Groucho played Professor Quincy Adams Wagstaff, the president of the fictional Huxley College. In the opening number, he famously sang out: “Whatever it is, I’m against it.”"_

"But it is highly doubtful that Groucho Marx would be against the campaign to protect the health and welfare of our senior citizens. We need to know more and do more about this growing problem. A good place to start is expert legal and medical advice on estate planning and the creation of a living will so that your wishes regarding not only your assets but also what you desire in terms of end-of-life issues can be honored."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 12, 2021)

Groucho disturbed by crazy eyed guest - Rare clip from You Bet Your Life (May 12, 1955)​Probably the funniest interview Groucho ever did, with Groucho finding a perfect foil in the crazy-eyed Albert Hall.  Groucho spends most of the interview pretending to be scared for his life.  Absolutely classic--


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 12, 2021)

The show opened in late September 1918 in Grand Rapids, Michigan (although Charlotte Chandler says in her book _Hello I Must Be Going_ that the show _"opened and closed in Battle Creek, Michigan"_). This was during the Spanish influenza epidemic and since local health regulations allowed the theaters to sell only every other seat and every other row there was no chance whatever of merely breaking even at the box office. The premiere was awful and at the beginning of the second act, Groucho stepped forward and said: _"Folks, that first act wasn't so good. We're gonna ad-lib from now on."_ In _The Marx Brothers Scrapbook_ by Groucho Marx and Richard Anobile, Groucho said it _"was a terrible act and we realized that we couldn't play it successfully"_.

https://www.marx-brothers.org/marxology/cinder.htm


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2021)

​Jack Lemmon presenting Groucho Marx with an Honorary Oscar®  in recognition of his brilliant creativity and for the unequalled achievements of the Marx Brothers in the art of motion picture comedy - 46th Academy Awards®  in 1974


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2022)

Inside the Marx's brothers


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 13, 2022)

_



_​


----------

